# New guy from Arkansas



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk!* :darkbeer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* hunt4meat. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## L.Smith (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT! :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

Hello I'm from Arkansas also


----------



## illusion2281 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Im from Arkansas also! Where are you from in Ar?


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

welcome to at....arkansas here too!!!


----------



## illusion2281 (Jun 30, 2007)

Where in Arkansas is everyone from? North Little Rock here


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

illusion2281 said:


> Where in Arkansas is everyone from? North Little Rock here


Near Searcy


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## hunt4meat (Jul 2, 2008)

To those in AR asking where I am from, I live in Scott (NLR), grew up in Paragould, but hunt mostly near Hardy.


----------



## Donnicles (Jul 13, 2007)

Im from the fort.


----------



## hunt4meat (Jul 2, 2008)

If any of you Central AR boys know of a good lease looking to add another member, could you let me know. I am looking for a place that will allow guys to hunt "deer", not just bucks. I am a meat hunter and love to eat deer.


----------



## turkeytraks (Dec 24, 2007)

welcome from another central arkansas guy. i don't know of any leases out there, but welcome aboard.:darkbeer:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## gill02 (Oct 26, 2015)

hunt4meat said:


> Hello all, I have been bowhunting for about 18 years now. I got my first bow when I was about 5, it was one of those little red bows for kids, I have been shooting ever since. I spent a little time (3 yrs) when first "hunting" with a crossgun:sad:. I bought my first "real" bow, a PSE spoiler while in highschool. Still shooting that bow for now, gettting ready for a new one before this season starts.
> 
> Anyways, this is me...:cheers:


Welcome to AT! You will find awesome archery informaion and resources!


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

Welcome to AT from Central Arkansas


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## jy198460 (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome! I'm also from Arkansas!


----------



## sthrogmartin (Apr 28, 2019)

hunt4meat said:


> To those in AR asking where I am from, I live in Scott (NLR), grew up in Paragould, but hunt mostly near Hardy.


I’m in Jonesboro....been here 30 years. I hunt near Ravenden Springs.


----------

